#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Ученикам Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче

## Svarog

Друзья, обращаюсь ко всем ученикам Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче с просьбой молиться о Его здоровье.
В первую очередь это нужно нам, для того, чтобы Учитель продолжал проявляться в потоках наших умов, даруя драгоценные учения и Посвящения.

Текст, а также аудиофайл с молитвой находятся на сайте московского Сакья-центра http://sakya.msk.ru
Спасибо!

----------

Pema Sonam (27.03.2012), Маша_ла (28.03.2012), Оскольд (27.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот получила сообщение от директора Сакья Центра - это главный монастырь Сакья в Индии о том, что рука Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, в общем, not bad и хотела еще раз попросить всех помолиться о его скорейшем выздоровлении.
Спасибо.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.04.2012), Оскольд (10.04.2012), Хумнаг (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------

